# CFDs with Power Etrade?



## RogueTrader273 (18 August 2009)

Is anyone here trading CFDs with Power Etrade? How do they
compare to other providers please?  Currently I've been waiting
three weeks for my application to be processed, but they tell
me there are "IT problems" causing the delay...


----------



## plankton (18 August 2009)

I had the same problem, Etrade told me weeks ago that the IT prob linking CFD accounts to power etrade was A1 top priority. Still have no CFD access through Etrade.

I circumvented them by going straight to MFGlobal (who is Etrades CFD provider anyway), had an account setup in 3 days at same commision rates that etrade offers except $5 more a month for Iress access if you don't meet minimum trades (16 in a month)

Now I'm having trouble with Etrade changing nominated accounts so I can get my money out and to MF. Not happy with etrade (love the holding music on the phone, spent a lot of time listening to it in the lat month!) will probably move shares to MF as well as you can trade on Iress both shares and CFD's and the min brokerage is 19.95 cheaper then etrade for us little fellas (yes IB is cheaper but confusing for beginners).

plankton


----------

